# integration agreement



## B&BS (Aug 20, 2014)

can anyone give me some info on the integration agreement


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

B&BS said:


> can anyone give me some info on the integration agreement


Some clarification may be in order.

What do you mean by "the integration agreement?"


----------



## B&BS (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks accbgb for your response

I understand that when you get your PERMIT OF STAY you are required to sign a integration agreement (accordo di integrazione) which requires you to be tested on Italian language , civil structure , and culture .I would like to hear what the process is like.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

B&BS said:


> thanks accbgb for your response
> 
> I understand that when you get your PERMIT OF STAY you are required to sign a integration agreement (accordo di integrazione) which requires you to be tested on Italian language , civil structure , and culture .I would like to hear what the process is like.


I didn't realize that was required for a simple Permesso di Soggiorno.


----------



## B&BS (Aug 20, 2014)

according to the u.s. embassy, as of 3-10-12 if you are planning to stay more than 12 months you are required to sign this agreement. you must obtain 30 points over 2yrs.from testing. sounds ruff to me


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Try running this text through Google's Translator: Accordo di integrazione e permesso a punti, si parte - Stranieri in Italia

It appears you get 16 points simply for signing the agreement. Hey, that's more than half way there!

Then there are extra points for registering a valid lease and choosing a doctor. 

I would think a reasonably intelligent person shouldn't have too much trouble amassing 30 points if willing to put forth the effort.


----------



## B&BS (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks accbgb eased my mind on that one trying to cover all bases so many questions


----------



## Danny2IT (Jun 8, 2014)

Also from the Ministero Dell'Interno;
Sixteen (16) credits are assigned at the moment of signing the agreement. Within three months after signing the agreement, foreign nationals are invited to participate in a civic training session about life in Italy.
*The non-attendance of this training session leads to the loss of 15 credits.*


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

does this apply to EU citizens aswell ?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

bowman1984uk said:


> does this apply to EU citizens aswell ?


no the permeso di sorgorno was abolished for EU people a while ago there are other small hoops to jump though but nothing to worry about


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

depends how small they make the hoops lol


----------

